
Space hotel to give rich a thrill that's out of this world - gibsonf1
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/aug/27/space-hotel-rich-thrill-world
======
egiva
Seven people. Trapped, high above earth. This is either A) the setting for a
B-rated horror flick, or B) a really good idea, or C) a futile attempt
considering that the Russians still have issues with their program(s) in terms
of reliability.

